
Faraday Future unveils its concept vehicle - doctorcroc
http://www.faradayfuture.com/ces2016/#theces
======
kylemk
Is the image at 1:11 in the video an easter egg to their consumer car? If so,
that's awesome.
[https://youtu.be/-h3Xd6PXwc0?t=70](https://youtu.be/-h3Xd6PXwc0?t=70)

